# Öl PC



## marioziv (29. März 2010)

*Öl PC*

Hi Leute

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen Server im Wohnzimmer absolut lautlos zu machen indem ich auf Öl-Kühlung umstelle.

In vielen Artikeln  wird  darüber geredet, dass Paraffin das bessere Kühlmittel ist als Öl denn es enthaltet keine agressiven Fettsäuren und ist zudem optisch schöner, da es farblich neutral ist. 
Hat jemand von euch ein Paraffin-Kühl-Projekt gemacht? Wo kriege ich 25l Paraffin her? Gibt es Paraffin welches bereits bei 20°C oder gar 30°C flüssig wird? Ich kenne Paraffin halt nur von Kerzen, jedoch wird das Kerzen-Paraffin erst bei Temperaturen von ca. 55°C flüssig... Oder ist hier die Rede von einem total "anderen" Paraffin?

Gruss
Mario


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Hier flüssiges Parrafin. Link. Du könntest es aber auch in der Apotheke bestellen.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Schreib mal RaggaMuffin an, der hat schonmal ein Öl-PC gebaut!
Der kann dir sicher was zu den Temps sagen 

MFG


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Silikonöl wäre auch eine Alternative, sein Vorteil ist, dass es nur sehr schlecht brennbar ist; dafür ist es aber deutlich teurer als Paraffin, eine PC Füllung kostet hier wohl schon mindestens einige hundert Euro und es ist noch kriechfreudiger als andere Öle- die Kriechfreudigkeit sollte man aber auch bei Paraffin nicht unterschätzen, das kann ein ganzes Zimmer ziemlich versauen

Silikonöl bekommst du z.B. hier:
http://www.silikon-profis.de/?f=Typ&c=Silikon%F6le&t=gruppe&sid=6549dfc789b615c494e34a114aa7d86b

Ist ziemlich teuer aber ich hab auch nicht so den Überblick ob es wo anders billiger ist ^^


----------



## >Peter< (31. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Was ich ja nirgends gefunden habe, ist ob so eine Ölkühlung jetzt nur zum benchen, oder nur zum Spaß ist, oder ist das als Dauerlösung gedacht? Weil ich denke mit der Zeit nimmt das Öl doch Luftfeuchtigkeit auf, bzw wird ranzig / stinkt? Oder kann man da n Deckel drauf machen und dann hält das seine 2 Jahre?


----------



## Folterknecht (31. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Hi!

Je nach Größe des Gehäuses und den verbauten Komponenten (CPU, passive GraKa, leises NT) solltest Du eventuell auch den Scythe Kabuto und den Orochi vom selben Hersteller in Betracht ziehen. Der Orochi ist allerdings wirklich sehr groß, dafür ist er meines wissens der beste "passiv-Kühler" für CPUs. Dual-Cores schafft er auf jeden Fall ohne Lüfter, es sei denn die sind übertaktet.

Ich persönlich hatte mal den Kabuto, im semi-passiven Betrtieb auf meinem Q9550 E0, und hatte den Lüfter so geregelt, daß er erst bei 60°C anspringt. Dies passiert allerdings nur bei aktuellen Spielen (nach ~ 15 min) und wirklich rechenintensiven Anwendungen, und selbst bei Prime drehte der Quirl nur auf kleinst möglicher Drehzahl des Lüfters (waren um die 500 - 600 u/min - unhörbar ab 50 cm bei offenem Gehäuse, Lüfter war ein 140mm Modell von Scythe). 
Der Orochi ist noch ne Nummer besser, aber wie gesagt sehr groß. 

Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



>Peter< schrieb:


> Was ich ja nirgends gefunden habe, ist ob so eine Ölkühlung jetzt nur zum benchen, oder nur zum Spaß ist, oder ist das als Dauerlösung gedacht?



Ist als Dauerlösung gedacht und eine WaKü Alternative



> Weil ich denke mit der Zeit nimmt das Öl doch Luftfeuchtigkeit auf, bzw wird ranzig / stinkt? Oder kann man da n Deckel drauf machen und dann hält das seine 2 Jahre?



Öl ist mit Wasser nicht mischbar und nimmt daher keine Luftfeuchtigkeit auf

Speiseöl wird zwar mit der Zeit ranzig und eignet sich daher nicht wirklich für eine Dauerlösung aber Paraffinöl (aus Alkanen) oder Silikonöl werden nicht ranzig und halten praktisch ewig

Die größten Nachteile sind die Kriecheigenschaften des Öls, die Brandgefahr und die Tatsache, dass Ölig gewordene Hardware wenn überhaupt nur sehr schwer zu reinigen ist

Kriecheigenschaften: Öle haben eine sehr starke Tendenz durch die kleinsten Ritzen (etwa zwischen Kabel und Isolierung) zu sickern und überhaupt Wände und überhaupt alles Hochzukriechen, sodass am Ende alles im Umkreis des PCs ölig wird wenn man ihn nicht gewissenhaft abdichtet, diesen Effekt kann man ja auch bei normalem Speiseöl beobachten, einmal geöffnet wird schnell die ganze Flasche ölig, mit Paraffin und vor allem Silikonöl ist der Effekt aber noch stärker


----------



## >Peter< (11. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Ach, ich hatte das irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das Öl mit der Zeit die Luftfeuchtigkeit aufnimmt, es sich nicht mischt und dann irgendwo mal ein "Kriechstrom" entsteht der n Kurzschluß verursacht... 
Das war großer Humbug oder?


----------



## Ebula (11. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Moin, moin!

Ich hab mich auch mal mit dem Thema befasst und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Custom PCs by Puget Systems; Mineral Oil Submerged Computer
kein Plan ob du das schon kennst aber da sind viele Aspekte einer Ölkühlung gut beschrieben.


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



>Peter< schrieb:


> Ach, ich hatte das irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das Öl mit der Zeit die Luftfeuchtigkeit aufnimmt, es sich nicht mischt und dann irgendwo mal ein "Kriechstrom" entsteht der n Kurzschluß verursacht...
> Das war großer Humbug oder?


 
Die aussage enthält einen logischen Fehler; wie soll das Öl das Wasser aufnehmen wenn es sich nicht mischt?


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

hi...da ich mir letztesmal schon die Mühe gemacht habe ein passendes Öl zu finden (Für Ragga der aber nicht in die Socken kommt) zeige ich es auch mal hier 

Also hier mal das Öl (Öle)

Erstmal das von mir empfohlene Renisol S68 (Leitwert 0,9 micro Siemens)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe einfachhalber mal gleich den Leitwert gemessen da das wahrscheinlich für dich wichtig ist und von der Farbe her ist es komplett klar 

Dann hätte ich auch noch das hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber von der Farbe her dunkler hat aber einen für deine Zwecke besseren Leitwert (0,0 micro Siemens )

Vom Leitwert müßten beide gehen da 0,9 Micro nichts ausmachen dürfte (Falls unser Elektriker sich irrt und es jemand besser weiß verbessert mich )


----------



## Schrotti (12. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal einen PC angeschaut (auf der Cebit).

Dieser war komplett im Öl versengt (wie in einer Art Aquarium).


----------



## Stefan93 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



> Dieser war komplett im Öl versengt (wie in einer Art Aquarium).


Solch eine Art Aquarium Öl PC hat auch mal tomshardware gemacht...
http://www.tomshardware.de/Eigenbau-ol-PC,testberichte-1342.html
Das NT solltest halt nicht versenken...


----------



## ich656 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

ich vermute mal, wenn du ein Öl nimmst das zu dickflüssig ist, es nicht mehr gut transportiert werden kann. Ausserdem ist Öl keine Gute Kühlung. Öl ist eig. zum Schmieren gedacht.
du Könntest Öl mit Wasser mischen indem du Emulgatoren einsetzt. das ist dann das gleiche Ergebniss wie Kühlschmierstoff(KSS). jedoch ist KSS in kleinen mengen ziemlich gefährdet das es "umkippt" sprich es fäng nach ein paar wochen zu stinken an.
Ich würde da eher bei der normalen Wasserkühlung bleiben.


----------



## Ü50 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Hat schon mal jemand Knochenöl durch gemessen? Sieht aus wie Wasser und fast so flüssig wie Wasser. Die M.Siemens (Leitfähigkeit) kann ich nicht messen, dafür habe zu wenig.


----------



## >Peter< (19. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die aussage enthält einen logischen Fehler; wie soll das Öl das Wasser aufnehmen wenn es sich nicht mischt?



Naja, blöd ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit halt, dass an einigen Stellen dann irgendwo Wasser ist, was sich nicht mit dem Öl vermischt hat, und dadurch n Kurzer entsteht, aber da das Wasser dann unten sein wird, da Öl oben schwimmt ist das auch egal.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (19. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

Custom PCs by Puget Systems; Mineral Oil Submerged Computer
krass was sich leute einfallen lassen


----------



## Iceananas (21. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



>Peter< schrieb:


> Naja, blöd ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit halt, dass an einigen Stellen dann irgendwo Wasser ist, was sich nicht mit dem Öl vermischt hat, und dadurch n Kurzer entsteht, aber da das Wasser dann unten sein wird, da Öl oben schwimmt ist das auch egal.



Genau, das Wasser wird sowieso nach unten gedrückt, insofern spielt das keine Rolle. Physikalisch gesehen gibts es kein Risiko, dass ein Kurzschluss vom Wasser verursacht wird.


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*



> Ich vermute mal, wenn du ein Öl nimmst das zu dickflüssig ist, es nicht mehr gut transportiert werden kann. Ausserdem ist Öl keine Gute Kühlung. Öl ist eig. zum Schmieren gedacht.


 
Es gibt Öle, die flüssiger sind als Wasser...

An die Kühleigenschaften von Wasser wird Öl trotzdem nie herankommen, weil es eine wesentlich geringere Wärmekapazität besitzt- oder man könnte auch sagen, das Wasser eine sehr hohe Wärmekapazität besitzt...



> du Könntest Öl mit Wasser mischen indem du Emulgatoren einsetzt. das ist dann das gleiche Ergebniss wie Kühlschmierstoff(KSS). jedoch ist KSS in kleinen mengen ziemlich gefährdet das es "umkippt" sprich es fäng nach ein paar wochen zu stinken an.


Was soll das denn bringen?! Dadurch würde das ganze vermutlich Elektrisch leitfähig und könnte das System zerstören...


----------



## Chris_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

@Ich656
wie willst du denn überhaubt öl mit wasser mischen


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Öl PC*

kannst alles versenken bis auf die festplatte. am besten lüfter drin lassen rotieren dann sehr langsam aber das öl muss etwas umgwälzt werden


----------

